# Safest way to emerge ? [Solved]

## CaptainBlood

Is root account the best ?

Or should I be using another account, ie a 'regular' user belonging to portage group ?

Thanks for your attention.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Sun Mar 07, 2010 10:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

I use the root account, since I don't want a user to screw my box at work  :Razz: 

----------

## Rexilion

 *CaptainBlood wrote:*   

> Is root account the best ?
> 
> Or should I be using another account, ie a 'regular' user belonging to portage group ?
> 
> Thanks for your attention.

 

Root running a desktop session can cause far more damage than root emerging packages   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Veldrin

 *Quote:*   

> Root running a desktop session can cause far more damage than root emerging packages 

 

Were you doing any Redhat Courses lately....

But root seems the best option to me too; either by su or sudo depending on your taste.

(personally I misuse sudo, as in sudo su -)

just my .02$

V.

----------

## CaptainBlood

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> Root running a desktop session can cause far more damage than root emerging packages  

 

Thanks for that one  :Laughing: 

Okay guys, I just wanted to make sure ...

Thanks for your attention and support.

----------

## NathanZachary

I agree that the best way is to login as your user, and then use su to become root for an emerge.  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Or you can open a new console with CTRL+ALT+F2 for example, but for my concern I use :

```

$ su -

```

----------

## CaptainBlood

I realize it was too short of a question, so sorry.

Although I have a very little knowledge of it, I understand a hacker could inherite the file rights profile of a compromised process.

So here's my question again:

Is there a typical profile different to root's, that could be used to enhance global security issues of a Gentoo box ?

Thanks for your attention.

----------

## NathanZachary

Not of which I'm readily aware.  The only option I know of would be to give your user access to Portage, but I would trust that less than just becoming root to sync and update.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Clear enough  :Wink: 

Time to close the post  :Cool: 

----------

